# Empty capsules in dubai ?



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

Do you know where is it possible to find empty capsules (organic if possible) anywhere in Dubai ? And even better, the small ''machine'' to fill them ? I am taking Chlorella (which is disgusting) and I would really prefer taking it into caps ! I know they also do chlorella in tabs, but I still have that 300 grams of powder to finish before...

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Billabongboy71 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi,

Not aware of any suppliers in Dubai, but you can possibly order online from overseas and Aramex it fairly cheaply.

We have previously purchased them from Europe including the capsule machine....

Good luck!!


----------



## twonao (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

Thank you for your reply, I will probably end up doing that, even though the brand ''NOW'' is distributed here, none of the 10 pharmacies are able to order the capsules from the distributing company. 

Alex


----------

